# Post Placement



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell us why the Post Placement Board has been removed?  Already someone in need of a bit of privacy is having problems getting easy accessed support at a time she needs it most   
Also, I posted a reply on Bop's 'Goodbye' post and that has disappeared too.....
OT x


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi OT


i tried to log on earlier and the whole adoption link had gone, sent a message to the site managers and got this:




Hi,
We have an issue in the background and have blanked off the board whilst we sort it.





Hopefully they will have sorted the problem by now.
Sieve xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Sieve, hope they will have it back soon - typical I get a bit of time but can't post   
OT x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I thought I'd been booted off the board!! Come back soon PostPlacement - "your Adopters need you"!!!
lol Dxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Rather than start a new topic I have changed the title of Old Timer's. 


As Sieve says, there is an issue (no I don't know what it is, sorry) and the board has been withdrawn until it can be fully investigated. 

Sorry but I can't tell you any more than that because I don't know any more. 


Thank you for your patience.

Caz


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Caz
Thanks for your reply. Any news about when it will be back? I'm really desperate to seek advice on a Post Placement issue,
thanks
Dxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry Dee Jay, I don't know yet. Waiting on the bossman to do the technical stuff I suppose. I would suggest you could PM some of your PP buddies and see if you can get some help that way for now? Or, of you can do so without harm to your privacy, try the Parenting After Adoption board.

C~x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Caz
thanks for your reply, and suggestions. lol Dxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I would say the lack of posts since the secure PP board shows how we feel about having a private board, I just don't feel safe posting anything about my child on any other board and if the private board isn't back soon I doubt I'll bother visiting this site.  
I post to people going through the process but you need support after placement and at the moment we are not able to access that.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

For those of you who aren't aware someone very close to the Management/Moderators died suddenly and so the reasons behind the PP board being down and the time it takes to get back up and running are understandably going to be longer than normal.
In the meantime if anyone is struggling and needs to chat privately please feel free to PM me.
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks OT..was just about to pm you and tell you that  
kj x

oh and ditto about anyone needing any help..


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear that OT.  Thanks for letting us know.  

Looking forward to 'seeing' you all on the other side when it's back up and running  

X


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

If any one needs help with post placement "issues" I am happy to receive PMS and will reply to them...i know others have offered to help BUT thought I would offer as well as I think I am one of the few who have adopted for want of a better words longer than others.....DS has been with us for 14 years and DD 10 years......gone through lots of problems and I am not an expert and don't always have the right answers but here for any one if help is needed,

Andrea
x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

does anyone have any news on the pp board..its seems to be taking a frustratingly long time to sort out..with no reason at present for even why it was removed  

kj x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi,
I have to say that I'm becoming increasingly frustrated that the PP board is still "down" 
Where is it? when is it coming back? Anyone??
lol
Dxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Is it coming back or has it been permanently removed? 

It would be good if someone who knows what's going on could let us know when it will be back or alternatively put us all out of our misery if it's gone for good .....?

Thank you


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I have to say DE, if it's gone for good then I will be too! It's the only board I post on!  
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I hope it hasn't gone for good myself too but when you don't hear anything and it just disappears then you do begin to wonder  

Yes, it is the main board I use too .... 

I don't feel comfortable posting in any detail anywhere else on the site  

Let's hope we are all back together again soon  .


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well i see the adoption board has a moderator name up top again   

 Boggy

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Just noticed that too kj    Boggy
I hope things get sorted soon, I miss the PP board and don't feel safe to post details about our life anywhere else.  Would be a shame for people to lose the support


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Oh how I've miss you all   It's been so long. 

I'm sure you've seen the Volunteer Update Thread, and I'd ask you all to read my last post on it.

At risk of the PP debate taking over the whole board when it actually only affects a small number of us, I'm going to lock this thread now so we can all move on and get back to as close to normal as we can without the PP board.

Please be assured that solving the issues on the PP board is high priority with Admin and I won't let them forget about it  Your concerns and feelings have been noted. 

Bx

P.S. Thank you everyone for your kind offers to support others who need it. I'll add my name to the list if anyone wants to PM me and I'll try to help


----------

